
The Curse of Milk Sickness - samclemens
https://www.appalachianhistory.net/2019/02/the-curse-of-milk-sickness-part-1-of-2.html
======
taneq
Part 2: [https://www.appalachianhistory.net/2019/02/the-curse-of-
milk...](https://www.appalachianhistory.net/2019/02/the-curse-of-milk-
sickness-part-2-of-2.html)

------
alexandercrohde
Interesting how important an animal's diet can be, something I didn't fully
appreciate.

Also it's nice to see accounts of how science semi-functioned historically.
I'm fascinated by the role of human-factors in our attempts at objective-
science.

~~~
cainxinth
You are what you eat eats.

~~~
jjtheblunt
That's cute, but partially false, and is the main reason animals eating other
animals exists.

Obligate carnivores, as an example, eat other animals not as a shortcut to the
diets of the other animals, but because the other animals' livers manufacture
amino acids that the obligate carnivores' livers do not.

------
goda90
I still distinctly remember milk sickness being used as the "story" behind
some experiments they had us do in early science classes in middle or high
school. Basically, a teenager was sick/had died and we had to figure out where
the milk came from(then the experiment was to study density of different
plastics to determine which dairy had bottled it). One thing that stood out to
me was that the parents in the story described the victim's breathe as
smelling like nail polish. One of the symptoms is the build up of ketone
bodies like acetone, which might be noticeable in the breathe.

~~~
mrpoptart
Friendly correction: you meant "breath" not "breathe."

------
loblollyboy
Pretty interesting story. A little history, a little science. hi-sci?

------
kupiv
I like it, very interesting informaton. Thank you for sharing this:)

------
symmitchry
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ageratina_altissima](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ageratina_altissima)

------
eps
... _continued tomorrow_

Perhaps could use a repost tomorrow then :)

~~~
aaron_oxenrider
[https://www.appalachianhistory.net/2019/02/the-curse-of-
milk...](https://www.appalachianhistory.net/2019/02/the-curse-of-milk-
sickness-part-2-of-2.html)

It's already posted.

